# Is it dangerous vaping on nickel at too high wattages?



## phanatik (1/10/15)

Hi Chaps,

I was changing around tanks on my Koopor, and changed to a tank with a nickel coil.
I was vaping in normal wattage mode.
Can this be dangerous at high wattages?

Noob question but i'm new to temp control.


----------



## stevie g (1/10/15)

yes it is not good. Dry burn a nickel coil on wattage mode and see what happens to the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coco (1/10/15)

phanatik said:


> H
> I was vaping in normal wattage mode.
> Can this be dangerous at high wattages?



Did you vape the Ni is normal VW mode? That is not recommended.

Ni coils are only to be used in TC mode on a mod that supports it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (1/10/15)

Yeah it was a mistake. I'm tossing the coil now. 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## Coco (1/10/15)

phanatik said:


> Yeah it was a mistake. I'm tossing the coil now.



If I had R50 for each time it happened to me and I had to toss a coil... I would have more money for vape stuff


----------



## Lim (2/10/15)

when Ti and Ni coil heat to certain temp, it releases toxic stuff, so not a good idea to use with out temp control


----------



## whatalotigot (2/10/15)

we arnt talking temp here. we are talking watts.

If you have your temp set to 100C and watts at 200w, it wont go above 100C but it will ramp up very quickly and stay at desired temp.

go check out rip trippers on youtube, he explains it nicely.!


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

whatalotigot said:


> we arnt talking temp here. we are talking watts.
> 
> If you have your temp set to 100C and watts at 200w, it wont go above 100C but it will ramp up very quickly and stay at desired temp.
> 
> go check out rip trippers on youtube, he explains it nicely.!


The OP states he was vaping in normal wattage mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (2/10/15)

@Andre, As it is nickel, and as he is new to TC, I would think this applies to TC mode. 


phanatik said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I was changing around tanks on my Koopor, and changed to a tank with a nickel coil.
> I was vaping in normal wattage mode.
> ...



It wouldnt be a good idea to vape nickel in normal kanthal mode, Most of the time the ohm will be to low to fire anyway!


----------



## phanatik (2/10/15)

My koopor fired it

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## whatalotigot (2/10/15)

it isnt dangerous as such, But yes you could end up with many many dry hits. If it was dangerous the mod would stop you from firing.


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

whatalotigot said:


> it isnt dangerous as such, But yes you could end up with many many dry hits. If it was dangerous the mod would stop you from firing.


Of course it could be dangerous in normal Kanthal mode, which was the question as I understood it and others answered it too. Certainly unknown territory, which is the reason for the caution to only use in the correct TC mode and not dry burn. 

I certainly do not understand the statement that the mod would stop you from firing if it was dangerous?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (2/10/15)

It would be dangerous if the ohm was to low for the battery to handle. But the mods board prevents this by saying check atomizer. If the ohm is within firing ranges, then this should not be dangerous at all, regardless is its kanthal, nickel, or any wire. OHms law is ohms law.

if the coil is within ohm safety for the mod, I doubt this will be blowing up on you. The board prevents this.


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

whatalotigot said:


> It would be dangerous if the ohm was to low for the battery to handle. But the mods board prevents this by saying check atomizer. If the ohm is within firing ranges, then this should not be dangerous at all, regardless is its kanthal, nickel, or any wire. OHms law is ohms law.
> 
> if the coil is within ohm safety for the mod, I doubt this will be blowing up on you. The board prevents this.


I shall not even attempt to try and respond to that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lim (2/10/15)

@phanatik It seems to be a mixed of responses. I would suggest you go read heavy metal poisoning and especially Nickel poisoning. and then read some posts on different sites regarding to why Nickel need to be used under temp control

Then i am sure you will have a clue to the question you asked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (5/10/15)

Thanks @Lim... for now i'm saying away from Nickel coils though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

